# A GET TOGETHER IN WREXAM



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi really think we need to sort out a meet up in Wrexham
                                        
                                        

                      If anyone is interested let me know & I'll see wot i can sort out


                                Would be nice to meet some of you


     
                                                              TAMMY


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Let me know how you get on with this and I will try and join you all!!

Hope you are ok Tammy?? Long time no speak!!


----------



## Treeslouise (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi all, I've just seen this about a meet in Wrexham - have I missed out?  I'm based in Cross Lanes and would love to meet others in the same boat!

Thanks

Trees
x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

you've not missed out what day would be best for every1?

                            were would every1 like 2 meet i thought about Plas Coch?

                              Let me know what yopu think.


----------



## Treeslouise (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi, Plas Coch is fine by me   and I'm pretty flexible on times/dates.  Looking forward to meeting you  

Trees


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Isn't that a housing estate??     

Where is Plas Coch and I'll be there!


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

Plas Coch is by Sainsbury's & Homebase.

                        When is good?


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Anytime really for me!! Am lady of leisure now!!


----------



## Treeslouise (Aug 24, 2007)

Likewise - any day/time will be ok by me 

Thanks


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Im up for  a meet up too !!!
will keep an eye on here am free most of time so just name a day and i will try n be there !!
lol
Lou
xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Can anybody come
Nikkixx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

yep Nikki course they can will be great to meet u.
lol
lou
xxxxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

We just need a day and time now!!   

Hurry up Tammy or I'll be going into labour before we get a chance to meet up again!!


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

How's Sunday 2pm?



                              Tammy


----------



## Treeslouise (Aug 24, 2007)

Date and time is fine by me   Are we still going ahead?

Trees
x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

not heard from any1 else yet but we can 

                        still meet & c if any1 else turns up.                
                        



                              Tammy


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

me & Treeslouise gonna b there if any1 else wants 2 join us &             

                         & 4 those who cant make it how about the week after 4/11?

                                     
                                        Tammy


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Dunno if I'll be able to make it as DH has allsorts of decorating-type jobs for me to do!!   Will see you there if I can, if not, will try and be there another time xx


----------



## Treeslouise (Aug 24, 2007)

Hiya - meet you in the Plas Coch then at 2! Suppose we have to start the ball rolling somewhere   Shall we meet at the entrance?

Trees
x


----------



## Treeslouise (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi, sorry last minute plans mean will not be able to make it tomorrow - will be fine for the 4th though.

Sorry  

Trees
x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

4th would b easier 4 me 2 forgot i said i would go c my brother 

                            2moz might get a few more of us there aswell.


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

Is any1 goin 2 the Plas Coch in Wrexham on Sunday? if so can u let me no as i dont want 2 b only 1 there. 


                              Tammy


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi

  i would love to come to the next meet up as i live in wrexham, hope you dont mind me bringing me lovely little lady with me tho

Kimberley  X


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey there.....im very new to this site. I was wondering if there was anyone who fancied meeting up for a coffee and a chin wag??

K x


----------



## NicolaandDarren (Feb 15, 2010)

I would love too! I am new to this site and at early stages of ivf and need a good old chat with someone who will understand better than someone who doesn't have fertility problems


----------



## NicolaandDarren (Feb 15, 2010)

does anyone in the local area fancy a meet up?
we can try getting as many people as possible for this group to be able to meet up with others in the same situation!

i know i myself would definitely benefit me!!!!

let me know as soon as cant email me also on [email protected]


----------



## NicolaandDarren (Feb 15, 2010)

trying to get together a local group 

anyone interested?


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi im in wrexham too. did sort of try to arrange to meet up then just didnt take it any further. where are u both having tx?


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry I haven't logged on for ages.....beens soooo busy with work. Im in Chirk but work around Wrexham most days. Perhaps we could co-ordinate the three of us meeting up soon??

K xxx


----------



## NicolaandDarren (Feb 15, 2010)

taht would be great! i am off for a couple of weeks now so i am free!!

how are you all??


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi

If you look at the Shropshire thread you will find several other ladies from the wrexham area.


----------



## crazy-lady (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi 
I have only just joined FF but looking forward to meeting you all and I live near Mold North Wales so a meet up in Wrexham would be fab


----------



## crazy-lady (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi im a newbie but would love to meet you all 
Im near mold so not far from Wrexham.


----------



## NicolaandDarren (Feb 15, 2010)

hey Lisa!


thanks for post i have been posting on chester girls and boys part 4 for ages now come join us!!!!


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi lisa good luck for your tx hopefully few of us will meet up again soon. x

Nicola did u arrange another date with Claire? hope u r ok and house is coming on well x


----------



## crazy-lady (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you all for the welcomes  
I hope to meet you all soon as really looking forward to speaking to someone that understands.
I am just feeling a bit isolated from my friends at the moment as they dont understand the pain that we all go through


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

where you having your tx?


----------



## crazy-lady (Jun 6, 2010)

poppylou said:


> where you having your tx?


Me?

Liverpool Hewitt Centre


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry yeah should have made it clear!!!!! its made how we all end up in different places although from same area!


----------



## crazy-lady (Jun 6, 2010)

oh you going somewhere else ?
I just got sent there because of my mess other wise known as my reproductive organs :-(
it dosnt matter we can all meet up in wrexham for a cuppa decaf and a cookie


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah  im at shewsburry hospital think some of they others are chester. well we def need to meet up how about one sunday afternoon at egals medow or plas coch?


----------



## crazy-lady (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Meet up

Wednesday 23rd March 2011 at the ramada

anyone fancy meeting up??


----------



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Any ladies still following this thread interested in a meet up x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Hiya Nettie yes few of us meet up quite often.  think we planning on end of july next time. r u in wrexham?


----------



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am between mold and wrexham so not too far away... Would be nice to chat fertility stuff and know you girls understand! xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

think we going to meet up mon 25 th july in Chirk if you fancy it ? x


----------



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes that should be fine, ooo looking foward to it already.  I have a scan in chester around 4pm so hopefully I can make it all work xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

we are all on other thread for shropshire and mid wales as having tx at RSH so you can find us on there too hun x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

def meeting up tomoro x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

How did you meet up go?


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

good thanks trying to meet up once a month ish


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

That's brill news

Meets up are great


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all, I can see this thread is very old now but are there any Wrexham based people out there still interested in meeting up? X


----------



## welshpandora (May 8, 2012)

Hello there

I don't live in Wrexham anymore I have moved to Flintshire (C Quay) but all my family are in Wrexham, I am there a couple of times a week so would be happy to join in if we can get a few of us together!

Cat


----------

